# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  NYSE Trading Halted 7/8/15

## jllundqu

Did the $#@! Just Hit The Fan?  China is "facing a 1929 style crash", Greece is going down in flames, and now the NYSE, which dropped 200pts just halted trading?

Thoughts?

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102806720




> "NYSE/NYSE MKT has temporarily suspended trading in all symbols. Additional information will follow as soon as possible," the NYSE said in a status statement on its status page Wednesday. 
> 
> 
>  This story is developing. Please check back for further updates.

----------


## jllundqu



----------


## DamianTV

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102806720




We will tank by October.  Now lets wait for all the Naysayers who are so deep in Denial that Wall St could ever crash again because it opposes their World View that they will continue to tell everyone that "Everything is Awesome" and "Keep Investing".  Boom Bust Cycle and they dont wanna hear it when a Bust is either going to happen or needs to happen.

Now, theories as to why?  Grexit with Greece voting NO on their Austerity Measures?  China?  (they got whacked today also to a certain extent)  Or how about what really happens?  RIGGED MARKET?

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/AkiPeritz/status/618808655178285056

----------


## jllundqu

> https://twitter.com/AkiPeritz/status/618808655178285056


Can't get on twitter... what does it say?

Edit:  Strange... I only see the link in your post, but when I reply, I see the picture.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

All open orders cancelled.

Flash crash?

----------


## timosman

> Can't get on twitter... what does it say?
> 
> Edit:  Strange... I only see the link in your post, but when I reply, I see the picture.


Twitter has nothing except for memes. The NYSE twitter account has not been active in the last 2 hours. https://twitter.com/NYSE




> The NYSE has 223 years dedicated to building a network that continues to transform the global economy. Join us on Facebook:

----------


## angelatc

> Early indications are that a computer problem or glitch is the cause.


Of course, this isn't allowing Goldman and Fidelity to push their orders to the front of the queue.  Because illegal.  And I suppose we can trust that the SEC is on site competently monitoring the situation.

----------


## jllundqu

"technical malfunctions"???   BULL$#@!!

----------


## jllundqu

> Je Suis Chinee !


Great quote from ZH

----------


## angelatc

According to Twitter, this is on all screens.  Team Conspiracy - GO!

(Here's a start: the poster doesn't acknowledge the screen on the right is different.)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Of course, this isn't allowing Goldman and Fidelity to push their orders to the front of the queue.  Because illegal.  And I suppose we can trust that the SEC is on site competently monitoring the situation.


Good point.

Once they cancel open orders, are they gone forever? If I have an automated sell order that they cancel, will it be recreated when computers get back to "normal"? Either way, it will certainly give the inside players a chance to sell before me when they may not have previously had a sell order at all.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> According to Twitter, this is on all screens.  Team Conspiracy - GO!
> 
> (Here's a start: the poster doesn't acknowledge the screen on the right is different.)


Yep, different things on different screens.

Conspiracy? We will probably be hearing about potential hacking. Blame it on Iran or Putin.

----------


## angelatc

> Yep, different things on different screens.
> 
> Conspiracy? We will probably be hearing about potential hacking. Blame it on Iran or Putin.


I pick China.  Big debt means we need big war. And Putin is a bad ass.

----------


## timosman

Plunge Protection Team ?

----------


## jllundqu

China might be hitting us in Cyber to counter their market crash

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "technical malfunctions"???   BULL$#@!!


"Computer glitch". 

It couldn't possibly be that there were far more sell orders than buy orders? With all of the ways to trigger an automatic sell order, this is built into the system. Price points are hit, which trigger sell orders, which lowers prices, which triggers more sell orders. Cascade effect.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> China might be hitting us in Cyber to counter their market crash


They are in big trouble if they are still running a Cyber.

----------


## osan

> Did the $#@! Just Hit The Fan?  China is "facing a 1929 style crash", Greece is going down in flames, and now the NYSE, which dropped 200pts just halted trading?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102806720


Don't go jumping to conclusions just yet.  These days one can never be quite certain whether a given representative is telling the truth.  Bull$#@! and outright lies are everywhere and no longer the exception, but the vast rule.

If he is telling the truth, then perhaps someone inadvertently discovered a bug in their trading systems, which it would appear in this case to be at least a severity 2 fault, or perhaps even severity 1, which basically rolls up the sidewalks and says "goodnight".

If he is lying, then a cyberattack may have occurred, which would be the best-case scenario, because otherwise and assuming no system failure, the trading was then intentionally halted, which could portend truly unpleasant things.  

The timing is so very curious.  I do not recall such a systems problem ever occurring on Wall Street before, though my memory may be in error on that.  Being a veteran of Wall Street systems development, I can tell you that their systems are typically built like brick $#@!houses.  They have to be because way too much is at stake for even a single, choice bug to manifest in a system that is founded on trust and with whom such bugs could literally cause worldwide financial disaster.  So why, then, and apparently so all-of-a-sudden does this happen?  It could all be very innocent, if you take my meaning.  But what if it isn't?  Indeed - China facing unforeseen problems, Greek melting into a pool of ouzo...  Now _this?_  If it is a coincidence, it is a hell of a one, but plausible in any event.

I'd recommend watchful eyes.  Very watchful.

----------


## osan

> They are in big trouble if they are still running a Cyber.


My watch can do more than one of those.

----------


## angelatc

> "Computer glitch". 
> 
> It couldn't possibly be that there were far more sell orders than buy orders? With all of the ways to trigger an automatic sell order, this is built into the system. Price points are hit, which trigger sell orders, which lowers prices, which triggers more sell orders. Cascade effect.


I thought that too, but NASDAQ and the other exchanges are still open. While they're certainly trading down, it isn't a chaotic frenzied mess.

----------


## angelatc

> Don't go jumping to conclusions just yet.  These days one can never be quite certain whether a given representative is telling the truth.  Bull$#@! and outright lies are everywhere and no longer the exception, but the vast rule.
> 
> If he is telling the truth, then perhaps someone inadvertently discovered a bug in their trading systems, which it would appear in this case to be at least a severity 2 fault, or perhaps even severity 1, which basically rolls up the sidewalks and says "goodnight".


My first instinct was that someone had managed to install spyware for front-running and it has been discovered.  But I would be incredibly shocked if something like that actually ever came out.  China and Russia and Muslims (but not Saudi Arabia) and Iraq is what we would hear.

Because our society can't function correctly unless we have a strong and powerful enemy.  And obviously that strong and powerful enemy can't also be our financial protectorate.

----------


## Carlybee

Really? United Airlines and the stock market both with "computer problems" on the same day?

----------


## LibertyEagle

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-0...e-cnbc-stunned

Watch the cyber attacks LIVE:  http://map.norsecorp.com/

Most of them are coming from China.

----------


## angelatc

> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-0...e-cnbc-stunned
> 
> Watch the cyber attacks LIVE:  http://map.norsecorp.com/
> 
> Most of them are coming from China.


Link does not work.  It's magic!

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/bu...ding.html?_r=0




> A trader on the floor of the exchange in lower Manhattan, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, said that after the suspension began, *traders were told that the problem was related to updated software that was rolled out before markets opened on Wednesday.
> 
> According to the trader, the exchange said that the new software caused problems soon after trading began on Wednesday and the exchange decided to shut down trading all together to fix the problem.*
> 
> A representative for the exchange did not respond to a request for comment on the trader’s account.
> 
> *Still, in the hours before the outage, the New York Stock Exchange announced that it was working on an issue with “gateways” that was making it impossible to receive information and cancel orders for some trades.*
> 
> After the shutdown began, the exchange said on Twitter: “We chose to suspend trading on N.Y.S.E. to avoid problems arising from our technical issue” — though it did not specify the problem.
> ...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Link does not work.


Yeah they do;  I just clicked on them from your message.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/bu...ding.html?_r=0


That is BULL$#@!.  You can watch the Cyber attacks happening here:
http://map.norsecorp.com/

----------


## phill4paul

If it's a computer glitch I bet they fix it quicker than they did the ACA roll-out glitches.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Geez guys, it is NOT a "computer glitch".  READ.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-0...ber-attack-map

----------


## Chieppa1

> Link does not work.


Refresh.

----------


## Chieppa1

Why is Saint Louis getting crushed with cyber attacks.

----------


## phill4paul

> That is BULL$#@!.  You can watch the Cyber attacks happening here:
> http://map.norsecorp.com/


  Things are heating up...

----------


## jllundqu

Why St Louis area?  teaming up from many countries hitting them now

----------


## angelatc

> Why is Saint Louis getting crushed with cyber attacks.


I wondered that too.  Seattle seems to be getting nailed too.   This is why they NEED to control the internet, you see.

Meanwhile, in other news Limbaugh said that Homeland Security has announced they don't suspect foul play or cyberwar.

----------


## angelatc

Seattle = Microsoft?

----------


## The Northbreather

> Why St Louis area?  teaming up from many countries hitting them now


Would it have to to with the federal reserve bank located in stl?

----------


## angelatc

> Would it have to to with the federal reserve bank located in stl?


Or Boeing?

----------


## acptulsa

> Don't go jumping to conclusions just yet.  These days one can never be quite certain whether a given representative is telling the truth.  Bull$#@! and outright lies are everywhere and no longer the exception, but the vast rule.
> 
> If he is telling the truth, then perhaps someone inadvertently discovered a bug in their trading systems, which it would appear in this case to be at least a severity 2 fault, or perhaps even severity 1, which basically rolls up the sidewalks and says "goodnight".
> 
> If he is lying, then a cyberattack may have occurred, which would be the best-case scenario, because otherwise and assuming no system failure, the trading was then intentionally halted, which could portend truly unpleasant things.  
> 
> The timing is so very curious.  I do not recall such a systems problem ever occurring on Wall Street before, though my memory may be in error on that.  Being a veteran of Wall Street systems development, I can tell you that their systems are typically built like brick $#@!houses.  They have to be because way too much is at stake for even a single, choice bug to manifest in a system that is founded on trust and with whom such bugs could literally cause worldwide financial disaster.  So why, then, and apparently so all-of-a-sudden does this happen?  It could all be very innocent, if you take my meaning.  But what if it isn't?  Indeed - China facing unforeseen problems, Greek melting into a pool of ouzo...  Now _this?_  If it is a coincidence, it is a hell of a one, but plausible in any event.
> 
> I'd recommend watchful eyes.  Very watchful.


There are bugs in the system, and everyone knows it.  Software bugs have become standard operational procedure on Wall St.  The system has come to run on bugs.

They're called 'Automatic Sell Orders'.  They can save your ass.  They can also ensure that one insignificant domino can cause everybody's dominoes to fall.

----------


## Created4

> Why St Louis area?  teaming up from many countries hitting them now


Monsanto??

----------


## Dr.3D

What ever did they do before computers were around?

Maybe they need to go back to that.

----------


## angelatc

> Monsanto??


  Maybe Enterprise Rent-A-Car.  "We'll stop all those grounded air passengers from renting cars, too!  Mwah hahaha!"

----------


## timosman

> What ever did they do before computers were around?
> Maybe they need to go back to that.


In case you did not notice this a one way street.

----------


## Dr.3D

> In case you did not notice this a one way street.


Well, in the event of an EMP attack, they best figure out how to work without the computers.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Watch the cyber attacks LIVE:  http://map.norsecorp.com/


That map makes me LoL.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Isn't the main FED in St. Louis?

----------


## Created4

> Isn't the main FED in St. Louis?


The thing is with today's cloud computing, physical location does not mean anything. If that map of cyber attacks is accurate, Germany just took over the lead from China in the attacks a few minutes ago. For all we know, they could be targeting the NSA computers.

----------


## puppetmaster

Not sure I know rollout can be $#@!ty...especially when you outsource to $#@!ing India  those programmers suck ass

----------


## Suzanimal

A guy in one of my FB groups posted this tweet...

I dunno if it's fake. I don't twitter.

----------


## timosman

> A guy in one of my FB groups posted this tweet...
> 
> I dunno if it's fake. I don't twitter.


https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/sta...26955433349120

----------


## acptulsa

> What ever did they do before computers were around?
> 
> Maybe they need to go back to that.

----------


## LibertyEagle

So why St. Louis?

----------


## timosman

> That map makes me LoL.


This is how you lobby for cyber

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

so what are we going to line up to eat this time? 'cause bread is expensive now. soylent green tacos?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> So why St. Louis?


St Louis is known as "The Gateway to The West"...

----------


## devil21

> A guy in one of my FB groups posted this tweet...
> 
> I dunno if it's fake. I don't twitter.


Yesterday's close was 17776.91.  "777" is a trigger code for "look out! it begins!"

eta:  same as the -777 day in 2008 that started the crash.  Also, a very similar occurrence as today's halt happened in July 2001.  History is repeating.....

----------


## Carlybee

> So why St. Louis?


Could have to do with trading. Scottrade, Wells Fargo Investments and Edwards Jones are headquartered there.  Maybe the NYSE closed to keep China from trying to manipulate the markets by cyberattack?

----------


## FunkBuddha

> So why St. Louis?


Perhaps because NorseCorp's largest customer is in St. Louis? NorseCorp is a small time player in Intrusion Prevention Systems. What you're looking at is basically eye-candy and isn't really meaningful. They get the data from their customers and then render the pretty map. 

What you're seeing are attacks that match known signatures.  Nation states have big budgets and pay top dollar for 0-day vulnerabilities that don't get typically get picked up and blocked by IPS appliances.

Most of the traffic you see is likely coming from already infected hosts trying to infect other hosts by brute-force password attacks. Hence the large number of attacks directed at Telnet and SQL. 

You can't think of cyber-warfare as tanks lining up on a battle-field firing artillery at one-another.  If I'm going to attack someone, you won't be able to tell where I'm coming from by looking at my source IP address. Depending on how big my network of infected hosts is, I can come at you from nearly any country on the planet.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> So why St. Louis?


http://fox2now.com/2015/07/08/is-st-...ints-to-china/




> *Is St. Louis under cyber attack? Probably not*
> 
> ST. LOUIS, MO (KTVI) – Is St. Louis at the center of a cyber attack from China? *A company that monitors threats on the internet shows a large amount of traffic headed into the area from China.  They say this map posted online may be misleading.  There are a lot of traps at their administrative headquarters based in St. Louis that make it look like the area is under attack.*
> 
> According to Norsecorp’s Twitter profile they offer, “Live threat intelligence & unmatched visibility into the darkest corners of the Internet.”  A map on the company’s website shows a lot of activity coming from locations in china to IP addresses located mostly in St. Louis, Kirksville and Seattle. The majority of targets listed in the map are located in the US with origins in China.
> 
> For those following the rumors of a concentrated cyber attack on St. Louis via China, reporter Paul Schankman has information from the company causing the stir.  *The company’s administrative headquarters is based St. Louis. Because of that, a disproportionately high number of the electronic “honeypots” they use to find suspicious activity are in the area.* The map being circulated showing the activity is a public page for demo purposes only and shows only 1 in 100 signals being tracked.
> 
> Bottom line, *we are not under attack. We are not going to die. You have to come to work tomorrow*.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://time.com/3949865/nyse-down-ne...nge-shut-down/




> An expert says a failed systems upgrade forced the New York Stock Exchange to halt trading on Wednesday
> 
> *Two weeks ago, the New York Stock Exchange told trading firms and other subscribers that it would be discontinuing some of its legacy systems. Apparently, the fix disconnected the entire NYSE.*
> 
> The NYSE has not yet confirmed why trading on the exchange was halted at 11:32 on Wednesday morning. It has said that it was the result of technical issues and did not offer any further elaboration.
> 
> But Eric Scott Hunsader, an expert in Wall Street trading systems who heads market data firm Nanex, said that it appears that *a faulty system upgrade* brought trading on the exchange to a halt. *The NYSE has reportedly also told floor traders the exchange had to suspend trading due to an error with a systems upgrade that was rolled out before the market opened on Wednesday*.


Market was closed for four hours.

----------


## awake

China is in the bounding stages of a market crash. 5+ percent in one day... They closed the Nasdaq to compartmentalize the mess. Watch the fire works tomorrow...The timing is about right, the last 2008 - 2009 crash happened in much the same sudden manner as this. The Central Bank psychopaths have a pattern these economic meltdowns, they happen every 6-8 years when the orgy of money creation wears off.

----------


## ghengis86

> So why St. Louis?


It is a major fiber optic hub connecting Internet/networks from East and West and some North and South trunks.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> China is in the bounding stages of a market crash. 5+ percent in one day... They closed the Nasdaq to compartmentalize the mess. Watch the fire works tomorrow...The timing is about right, the last 2008 - 2009 crash happened in much the same sudden manner as this. The Central Bank psychopaths have a pattern these economic meltdowns, they happen every 6-8 years when the orgy of money creation wears off.



The NASDAQ wasn't closed.

----------


## ghengis86

> According to Twitter, this is on all screens.  Team Conspiracy - GO!
> 
> (Here's a start: the poster doesn't acknowledge the screen on the right is different.)


They don't mean the screens are displaying literally the same info; they mean the ticker symbol and price at the top is highlighted in yellow, with a 'no quotation' message.

You can also see in the upper left "halt" on both screens.

----------


## ghengis86

> The NASDAQ wasn't closed.


Well, it was the Chinese equivalent. But yes, not the NASDAQ.

----------


## ghengis86

> China is in the bounding stages of a market crash. 5+ percent in one day... They closed the Nasdaq to compartmentalize the mess. Watch the fire works tomorrow...The timing is about right, the last 2008 - 2009 crash happened in much the same sudden manner as this. The Central Bank psychopaths have a pattern these economic meltdowns, they happen every 6-8 years when the orgy of money creation wears off.


It's already tomorrow on that side of the glove. Nikkei 225 gapped down on open 2%.

----------


## osan

Here you go:


http://www.youngcons.com/anonymous-r...hnical-issues/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Strange coincidences that three major players in three different industries went down on same day:

*Questions Linger Over NYSE, United, WSJ 'Glitches'*

----------


## DFF

A china crash is one event that could lead a worldwide collapse in equities since I believe China is responsible for 24% of new global economic growth.

We will be closely watching this situation as it unfolds

----------


## devil21



----------

